
Stellar embryos in nearby galaxy contain surprisingly complex organic molecules - IntronExon
https://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2018-01/nrao-sei013018.php
======
masonic
Blogspam of

[https://public.nrao.edu/news/2018-alma-coms-
lmc/](https://public.nrao.edu/news/2018-alma-coms-lmc/)

